# Screw vibrated off Toro PoroMax 826 OAE. Any general idea where it might of came off from?



## A4turboss (12 mo ago)




----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Look Under The Dash Would Be My First Guess Than Work Your Way Down. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I think it’s the plastic shroud hold down bolt.


----------

